# Do you let your dc jump on the bed?



## mogit (May 4, 2004)

And how does jumping affect the life of the mattress?

I have always let my ds, now 3 1/2, jump on the bed. I remember how fun it was to do that as a kid, and I am not overly worried about safety issues. (My brothers had two bunkbeds in their room, and we used to jump from one top bunk to the other!) But now I am getting ready to invest in a king-size mattress, and I would like it to last as long as possible. If I let DS (and later DD) jump on the new mattress, will it wear out much faster? Will it make a difference if the mattress is on the floor rather than a frame?

I am contemplating making the new bed off-limits and buying a mini-trampoline for the kids to bounce on. (I am of the well-they-have-to-get-the-energy-out-somehow-even-in-the-house school of thought.) But for some reason I am more worried about someone getting injured on the trampoline than bouncing on the bed. Any thoughts?


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

no, we do not allow children to stand up on furniture, that includes the bed. DH is terribly afraid of head injuries, I wonder if maybe his mother dropped him on his head too many times :LOL besides, I know if we allowed jumping on the bed, they wouldn't understand why we don't want them jumping on the couch, or someone else's sofa if we are visiting friends or family. It's just easier to prohibit jumping on furniture altogether than to explain why it's sometimes ok and sometimes not.

I did get DD one of those inflatable indoor trampolines with the sidewalls, but the plastic it is made of gives off fumes that make me dizzy, so it's gone now.


----------



## GoodWillHunter (Mar 14, 2003)

I allow bed jumping. DH does not.







Inconsistency... sigh...


----------



## sahm (Nov 19, 2001)

Yea, we don't let the kids jump on the beds either. I always thought that it did affect the life span of the mattress, but that's just one of many reasons that we don't allow it.


----------



## MsMoMpls (Oct 22, 2002)

We do jump on the bed in the guest room... its an old bed. Our bed is one of those fantastic sleep number beds which are no fun to jump on at all. We also jump on all hotel beds... thats what I pay the big money for.

I guess I believe that teaching kids physical confidence means letting them get lots of little bruises. I try really hard not to say "be careful" too often- I figure better they fall when I am around.


----------



## bellee (Feb 26, 2003)

We have two queens together on the floor (on box springs) so it's like one big trampoline







Even I get up there sometimes and DD thinks it's great. We also jump on the couch downstairs







I guess I'm not worried about the wear of the furniture, I've never even though about it.


----------



## duckat (Jan 10, 2005)

I let ds jump on his bed. It's old and it's a mattress and springs on the floor. I don't let him jump on our bed because it's high and softer and less stable.


----------



## Annabel (Jul 15, 2003)

I let my 3 year old jump on the bed. Really I don't have a hope of stopping him, and he as to use up the energy somehow!


----------



## hotmamacita (Sep 25, 2002)

sure we allow bed jumping...after all---i join them....


----------



## meco (Mar 1, 2004)

we jump...and I mean me and the kiddo. His friends too.

We love jumping on the bed









and our mattress has held up fine


----------



## Ilaria (Jan 14, 2002)

I do, if it's not made. (I'm anal)


----------



## kama'aina mama (Nov 19, 2001)

I allow it. One at a time is the rule though. Too easy to smack heads together. She knows that these are OUR rules and that at different houses there may be different rules.


----------



## mogit (May 4, 2004)

Well, I'm glad to know we're not the only ones bouncing on the bed! I know it's not for everyone, but DS does seem able to understand that different houses have different rules.

Now that I think of it, it's probably a little silly to worry about shortening the lifespan of the mattress by jumping on it. We cosleep, so there is probably more to fear from runny noses, pee, throwing up, etc. Thanks for all your responses!


----------



## Quillian (Mar 1, 2003)

We're bed jumpers too







I was told when we bought our new mattress to have a child jump all over it to work all the springs sort of activating them







Not sure the validity of that but eh it worked for us and at 4yrs of bed jumping it still seems fine.


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

We invite friends over to jump on our beds! I have never worried bout the mattress. Jumping is so much fun, I couldn't limit it. We even have songs we sing about jumping on the bed!


----------



## *Lisa* (Dec 19, 2002)

We jump on the beds around here, too. We also sing songs about it







I haven't noticed any effect on the mattresses.


----------



## Britishmum (Dec 25, 2001)

We do and our mattress is fine. Dds have never had a problem understanding that rules in other houses are often different.

Bedtime wouldnt be bedtime for us without a little bouncing. :LOL :LOL :LOL

Glad to hear that others do too - it surprised me when a friend said once about not letting kids jump on beds, like it was a universal rule. I did start wondering if I was missing something, but obviously it's just a matter of personal family choice, not a law or anything.


----------



## BinahYeteirah (Oct 15, 2002)

We jump, too.







:


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

We only jump on our king bed, though (not the kids' twins). That can go down to a queen or even a full on vacation :LOL DH used to jump on it until he broke a piece off of the frame, now it's just the kids







And we own one of those 8x8 bounce houses in the house.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

I think jumping on the bed is a right of childhood. Our mattresses, all of them, seem just fine.


----------



## pixiexto (Mar 6, 2003)

We don't anymore, since we are all co-sleeping and have a newborn in bed too. I figure it's easier to have a "jumping on the floor, please!" policy than hope that DD at 2 1/2 will be able to judge when it's safe (i.e. when Baby is not on the bed) & when it's not.

Someday, we will rejoin ye jumpers!


----------



## heldt123 (Aug 5, 2004)

I have never let our son jump on our bed because of safty concerns (our room is small and there are many peices of furniture close by). However, when we got a different bed, I took the old one and put a sheet on it and put it in the living room when he needed to expend some extra energy. When not in use, I set it up in a different room against the wall (very light mattress). It was a huge hit!! We called it the "boing" and it was even great for laying on to watch TV and just play on--comfy, safe, and fun. Perfect for somersaults and jumping and bouncing and just being silly on!


----------



## kindred_spirit (Apr 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hotmamacita*
sure we allow bed jumping...after all---i join them....









ditto

i love jumping on the bed :LOL


----------



## Amoreena (Sep 10, 2003)

we sleep four in a kingsize waterbed with a doublesize bunkbed alongside. our boys are nearly 6 and nearly 3. we've had this arrangement for almost 4 years, since ds1 was just over 2yo. about that time, he started using the top bunk (single size) as a platform from which to leap down onto the waterbed. since then, he's added a somersault and various other feats. just a few months ago, ds2 began his season of jumping off the top bunk, and now they jump together. no, we have had no problems with the waterbed bursting or leaking. dh sometimes does a controlled leap and somersault onto the bed himself. it's been his since he was a teenager; he's 30 now. that's our rendition of jumping on the bed


----------



## Ilaria (Jan 14, 2002)

That sounds like fun!!


----------



## allismom (Nov 28, 2004)

We have a king sized bed and let dd jump on it. And the spare bed. She tries to jump on hers when she is supposed to be sleeping, so it's hard to tell her no (consistency). She loves to jump and tries to on the furniture too which has wood sides so we really try to enforce no with that, but it's hard. Especially when she goes to her friends house and that girl is allowed to









Anyway, we bought this to help.........LOVE IT LOVE IT LOVE IT

http://www.onestepahead.com/jump.jsp...767&change=117

It is have very high sides and if fully inflated, and used properly, very little chance for injury!

HTH


----------



## MsMoMpls (Oct 22, 2002)

The thing that I love about jumping on the bed is that it makes parents think about why they say no to so many things. I really try to say yes a lot. Why not jump on the bed? Don't you figure there was a time when beds were different and maybe it goes back to our grandparents or something? I know kids bump their head or run into each other but that is the best way to learn.

How about pillow fights? That one actually cost me a very expensive buckwheat hull pillow. Only use cheap pillows.


----------



## Girl Named Sandoz (Jul 16, 2002)

Yes, I let ds jump on our bed. I remember how much I loved it as a child.









We also have a trampoline, he gets most of his jumping done on that now


----------



## ryleeee (Feb 9, 2005)

well...we jump on the bed now. so i'm assuming when we have kids we will with them. :LOL


----------



## irinam (Oct 27, 2004)

Another co-jumper here









We jump on our family bed, 'cuz it's bigger and more fun. We play "ring-around-the-pillow" or whatever we come up with that day.

As far as damage to the mattress, ahem.. I think DH and I do more damage to it than jumping


----------



## MidnightCafe (Oct 27, 2003)

DD is allowed to jump on her bed. The family bed is an airbed. So, no jumping on that one. She's never had trouble understanding that she can't jump/stand on other furniture or that other people do not allow bed-jumping. We just tell her, "in _____'s house we do not jump on the bed." No problem.


----------

